# could it be!? GOOD pic's of chiwi FINALLY?



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh my it seems i have figured out the new digital camera! look out everyone!!! now you can all see her coloring, her cuteness and her personality so much more clearer  yay! and i can actually look forward to bragging about her lol. 

today chiwi went to work with me and got groomed.... (that's why the bow in her hair lol)


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

Ohhhhhh.......chiwi is sooooo adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your camera really takes great pictures! And I just love that bow in her hair!!!!!!! You are one lucky chi mommy!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Great pictures your new camera takes  Chiwi is sooooo sweet :love1: :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

:drunken: :drunken: i didn't know she was THAT beautiful :shock: 

omg and look at that white little paw :lol: 

great pics ! chiwi definitely is a stunner!

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

*and she gets prettier too!*

aw thanks  she's called countess for a reason  (did ya notice the bling bling!?)


she looks and smells way to good to not dress up!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Gorgeous as always ! She is truly is " The Countess " LOL


----------



## cocoasmama (Apr 30, 2005)

Your Princess is gorgeous.

Jennie and Cocoa


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I have to say she looks totally different with a good camera. In fact, she's even more gorgeous than I thought she was. It's about time we got to see the real and delicious Chiwi! :lol:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Those are the best pics! You should frame them ... I especially love the last one.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Those are just great!! Chiwi is a sweatheart  That is a great camera, those pics show good detail!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I have always thought Chiwi was beautiful but I have to admit those are great pics


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

It's ABOUT FRIGGIN TIMEEEEE!!!

I knew she was a DIVA, :queen: but these pictures really capture her in all her glory. She is truly beautiful, I love her mask! Her hair is going to be so long too! 

Now we just have to see more pics of that lil gordito of yours


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> It's ABOUT FRIGGIN TIMEEEEE!!!
> 
> I knew she was a DIVA, :queen: but these pictures really capture her in all her glory. She is truly beautiful, I love her mask! Her hair is going to be so long too!
> 
> Now we just have to see more pics of that lil gordito of yours


LMAO the lil GORDITO!!! sooo funny!!!!!!

i'm going back to the breeders tomorrow so when there is some down time i will be sure to get some pics!


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Now those are some awesome pics! She is TOO cute! :love7:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Very very nice!!!!!! 8)


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

She was always pretty but with clear pictures, she is stunning!!! :love10: 

Mandy, can I have her please???????


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

She is just completely precious!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Mandy, You are really teasing me now..... Now I really know how beautiful she is and I really want to see her in person really bad now....


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

great picture im looking forward to seeing more


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

PRECIOUS!!!!


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

wow! chiwi is stunning =)


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Mandy  great photos , she is one VERY pretty girl  

( Fizzy says give her a kiss from him please :lol:  )


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Like Racheal said in the other thread it's like seeing her for the first time!!! Your new camera really captures her beauty! Now you got it you better be spoiling us with lots more piccies girl! I know I'll be looking forward to them


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Ruby's Ma said:


> Like Racheal said in the other thread it's like seeing her for the first time!!! Your new camera really captures her beauty! Now you got it you better be spoiling us with lots more piccies girl! I know I'll be looking forward to them


how bout some ziggy pics for you  going there today, gonna take pics of jumba and ziggy lol....


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Fabulous pics of your beautiful little Chiwi. She really does look like a little princess all dressed up. I looove the little bow, it's just too cute.  Can't wait to see more pics of Jumba! Your new camera takes great pics! :lol: :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

mychisangel said:


> Fabulous pics of your beautiful little Chiwi. She really does look like a little princess all dressed up. I looove the little bow, it's just too cute.  Can't wait to see more pics of Jumba! Your new camera takes great pics! :lol: :wave:


aw thanks. i'm obsessed with putting bows in her hair lol. and i have mastered the bow technique so i only need a little bit of fur. but it's up to the dog (or cat) to decide if the bow stays in or not lol.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I knew chiwi was adorable but a better cam really makes it jump out  I love the pics of her in the dress  Very cute!


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

luv4mygirls said:


> Ruby's Ma said:
> 
> 
> > Like Racheal said in the other thread it's like seeing her for the first time!!! Your new camera really captures her beauty! Now you got it you better be spoiling us with lots more piccies girl! I know I'll be looking forward to them
> ...


Yeah yeah yeah!!! I want Ziggy pics too! Pretty please  you know how much I love that little dude!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

gotta resize them and i'll have em for ya in no time


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

great great great siggy :shock: :shock: !!!! let me guess ............;Ruby's ma ?? 

stunning :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> great great great siggy :shock: :shock: !!!! let me guess ............;Ruby's ma ??
> 
> stunning :wave:
> 
> kisses nat


yep! isn't she talented! and such a sweetie for making it for me!!!!!!!!!! i love it! shows my 2 babies off so wonderfully!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Wow!! The Countess looks a lot different than I thought!! She's beautiful!!!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow! I knew Chiwi was adorable...but I never imagined just how adorable!! She is gorgeous!!!!!! I love her coat! What a princess! :love7:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

you're giving her a big head now!!!


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh my Chiwi has blossomed into such a beautiful lady!!! Wow she is so GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww chiwi is sooooooooo soooooo pretty


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG those pictures are beautiful! I love that second picture! Chiwi looks gorgeous and is such a princess with her necklace!! Your new camera takes excellent pictures!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

she is beautiful


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

ilovesadie said:


> OMG those pictures are beautiful! I love that second picture! Chiwi looks gorgeous and is such a princess with her necklace!! Your new camera takes excellent pictures!


now i don't have to wait for you and nate to come take pictures of her for me lol 


thanks clare, i hope her coat comes in nice and thick like ruby's, sophie's and lily's (i'd say ozzy's but he's a boy and chiwi would be sooo mad at me if i said i wanted her coat to be like a boys!!)


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

She really is so super beautiful! The camera is definitely her friend, and you can tell she loves every minute of it! I especially adore the cute little hair bow!


----------

